

Stop peeing away vitamins. Chew gum instead? - kbucks
https://www.heartstronggum.com/blog/3-reasons-chewing-gum-is-better-for-you-than-swallowing-pills/

======
kbucks
I just love the first line of this, it is what I feel like every time I pull a
bottle of multivitamin off the shelf. Some interesting points in here

~~~
kaolinite
Ok but why are you posting this on Hacker News? Totally irrelevant.

